# Software Job Opportunities while studying Masters course for a Non-EU student



## navikh333 (Dec 6, 2016)

Dear friends,

I started studying MS in Computer Science in Winter Semester 16. My main purpose of coming to Germany is to find a quality IT job. While I was in my home country I tried applying to many German jobs but was not able to get interview calls.

Now that I am in Germany on a student Visa, can I find permanent jobs based on my Bachelor degree and 5 yrs of Work experience? And will the embassy create problems saying that you cannot search jobs with Student visa?

Thanks for your valuable advice!!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Just a quick answer, without research.

I would expect that you cannot come on a student visa then take a full-time job. The point of the visa was to study, not work, so why would you be allowed to change your status?

That being said, you can work a certain number of hours as a student, and if you complete your MS degree then typically you will be allowed to stay on and look for permanent employment. 

Verify the two claims I made, because it may depend on the terms of your visa.


----------



## navikh333 (Dec 6, 2016)

Nononymous said:


> Just a quick answer, without research.
> 
> I would expect that you cannot come on a student visa then take a full-time job. The point of the visa was to study, not work, so why would you be allowed to change your status?
> 
> ...


Very much Valid points.

I was looking for someone who can give insights about these, because I have heard stories of people coming on student visa and inbetween quiting it as they got permanent job


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

navikh333 said:


> Very much Valid points.
> 
> I was looking for someone who can give insights about these, because I have heard stories of people coming on student visa and inbetween quiting it as they got permanent job


Sure, but I expect they then had to apply for a work permit and change their status. If they had US, Canadian or other privileged citizenship they could do that without leaving Germany; others might actually need to return home and apply for a work visa through the German embassy.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a note - it may also depend on where you find a job. Not sure how it works precisely, but I believe that the employer needs to get authorization to hire a non-EU foreigner in order to get a work visa (or change from another status to that of a work visa). Some employers are more able to obtain work authorization than others - but in any event, it's not a trivial exercise and you need to have something to offer that makes it worth the employer's while to go through the somewhat onerous process.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## navikh333 (Dec 6, 2016)

Nononymous said:


> Sure, but I expect they then had to apply for a work permit and change their status. If they had US, Canadian or other privileged citizenship they could do that without leaving Germany; others might actually need to return home and apply for a work visa through the German embassy.


Will check on this point with people who found jobs. Thanks


----------

